# Linux >  Pareiz laiks no TV vai arii GPS DCF77 NTP un citi zveeri

## JDat

Nesen digitaalaas tv lietaas bija jautaajums par pareizu laiku no tv ekraana...
nevar uzstaadiit jo ir latence...

protams ka ir, dziesmu sveetkos uz ausi meeriiju, kad veel bija baltcom laiki.
apstaajos 30 m no runaataaja pie briiviibas piemineklja un palaidu savu eeePC ar Gigabyte RH8000 un "skatiijos" tieshraidi no notikumu vietas.   ::   Man uz aci sanaaca apmeeram 6 sekundes. Tas viss kameer skanja iziet caur audio sisteemu video busu (PTS) raadioreleju uz zakusalu, eetera lietaam, raidiitaaju un manu kompiiti.  taatad latence ir. un "preciizu laiku nevar uzstaadiit no eetera taadaa veidaa (arii analo nebija preciizs laiks). Pa cik (ja nemaldos) tad arii pa digitalo virszemes tv eeteraa ir pareizs laiks (laika EPG un kodeeshanai vajag), tad normaals tuneris pats uzliek pareizu laiku. bet ja taa nevar...

tad tikai dators paliidzees. parasti pietiek lai winxp nosinhronizeejas pa internetu. latence? NTP latence ir vismaz 1000 reizes masaaka ne kaa win stulbums un arhitektuuras nianses. neiedziljinaashos siikumos, bet ja pietiek ar vienas sekundes precizitaati tad var winxp iebuveeto sisteemuizmantot. ir arii programiinjas kas itkaa preciizaak straadaa. teiksim nettime vai orbitron. pietiek amatieru astronomam un radioamatierim.

kapeec linuxaa par win staastu, tapeec ka linux shajaa lietaa ir labaaks. bet no saakuma par GPS un DCF77.
taatad daudzi uzskata ka NTP ir nepreciizs, jaa visam ir savas precizitaates robezhas. ja ir nterese tad iesaku palasiit NTP web lapaa: http://www.ntp.org/ntpfaq/NTP-a-faq.htm
laba info. neatstaastiishu. kas attiecas uz DCF77 tad nav tik preciizs kaa gribeetos. GPS preciizaaks. tas saistiits ar radio viljnju izplatiishanos. bet tomeer arii GPS ir viens truukums. kaa uzraku internetaa, tad (sevishki leetie) GPS NMEA protokolu suutot shmaucaas un NMEA dati var raadiit 1-2 sekundes kljuudu, tikai stulbas NMEA impleminaacijas deelj. ko dariit? ja rib superprecizitaati tad vai nu atompulksteni maajaas jaatur vai ideaalaa gadiijumaa panjemt vecu kompi (pentium 1 derees). uzkiimikjot tur miniatuuru linux, piesleegt pie interneta, uzlikt DCF77 uztveereeju un piesleegt pie RS-232 prorta, kaa arii panjemt RS-232 (nekaadaa adiijumaa USB vai zilzoba) GPS uztveereeju, kursh dod aaraa en tikai NMEA datus, bet rii 1 sekundes pulsu (1PPS) un tad gan vareetu dabuut preciizu pulksteni.
kaadreiz noteikti uzbuuveeshu sev taadu.

Droshi kritizeejiet mani: grikas un gramatikas kljuudas, neprecizitaate, bezteema utt...   ::

----------


## Delfins

Priekš kam tik precīzs pulkstenis?
man mājās/velokompis/kompis ir aplitūda pat 20min starpība  ::   kadas vēl nafig sekundes jāsihronizē?  :: 

Ar to precīzo laiku ir tā, ka sinhronizētajam laikam jāatskaita patērētais laiks - piefiksē, kad sāk pieprasīt, saskaita milisekundes un atskaita no NTP iegūto. (iespējams NTP klients to dara pēc defaulta, tikai pieļauju)
Ja domā, ka precīzs laiks priekš PVR/EPG vajafdzīgs, tad arī tur programmas neiet precīzi.

----------


## Amazons

Es parasti šādos gadījumos saku: Kad nav sunim ko darīt viņš pautus laiza.
Vecīt nu neesi tu gudrāks par visiem gudrajiem večiem pasaulē. Vnk gudrie veči jau sen ir sapratuši ka nah šitāda jāšanās. Par Linux celšanu debesīš vispār neizteikšos - tik piebildīšu ka tad kad Pingvīni būs tikuši līdz Logu līmenim un daudzmaz sakārtojuši savu sistēmu tad arī varēs salīdzināt.

----------


## JDat

vajag vai nee, tas ir cits jautaajums.

piemeeram abi zibensradaru projekti eiropaa... tur vietas noteikshanas matemaatika balstaas uz pareizu laiku. astronomijai vaja. ja es teemeeju savu teleskopu uz garaam lidojoshu sateliitu...
protams pagadaam neteemeeju, bet kaadu dienu teemeeshu... 

interesanti kapeec televiizijas busaa staav GPS? lai pareizi aizbruktu no zakusalas uz areenu?
ir lietas kur vajag pareizu laiku. viss atkariigs no taa kam un kaadu precizitaati vajag.

linux vai logi. katrams savs. negribu celt debesiis linux, vet pareiza laika lietaas tomeer linuxam ir prekshrociibas. linux niideejam pietiek ar 1 sekundi. un to var sasniet arri loos bez probleemaam.
galvenais ir interese: cik taalu maajas apstaakljos var sasniet precizitaati. ne jau li celshana debesiis ir svariia, bet an tieksme peec zinaashanaam. katram uzdevumam ir jaaizveelas pareizais instruments. preciizam laikam (+/- 1 mikrosekunde) vajadzeetu lietot *nixveidiigos.

tas ir taa pat kaa striideeties,: kapeec hi-endistam vajag preciizu kloku lai klausiitos muuziku no CD. ak jaa: hi-endisti lieto rubiidija vai ceezija klokus saviem CD speeleetaajiem, jo nerib jitter kljuudas. bet par to citreiz citaa forumaa pakasiisimies.

Delfiins palasi tos faq, ja ir interese un sapratiisi kaa tur iisti skaita. amazons lieto savus logus un nenaac klaat linuxam.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Hmmm.  :: 
Ar to jau problēmas nebeidzas. Datora pulkstenis ir ar 1 sec precizitāti. Pārējo precizitāti iegūst no CPU counter un visādiem citādākiem interesantiem paņēmieniem. Uz USB aizturi pareizi norādīts. Būs vismaz 1ms. Bet par rs232 arī nevajag sasapņoties. Tur tā patās ir buferi un tiek ģenerēts pārāvums, tādēļ -uber- precizitātei prātīgāk būtu taisīt uz kāda mikrokontroliera to sistēmu.
Bet atkal ja tā padomā - NTP piedāvā 10ms kļūdu un tas nudien nav slikti! Tev būs gana jākodē, lai uzrakstītu programmu, kas mācēs nomērīt laiku ar smalkāku precizitāti par 1ms!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

par to atskaiti stacj owerflos (0xDEAD BEEF) ir pilniiga taisniiba. kameer kompis izsleegts, kluuda taa pat salasaas. precizitaate ir taka kompis iesleegts un NTP shivereejas. Man ljoti patiik ideja par to ka NTP nerausta laikus, ja pulkstenis nepreciizs. Taa vietaa NTP liek kernela pulkstenim leeni leeni steigties vai atpalikt kameer tiek pie pareiza laika.

Es ar vienu briidi domaaju ka vajag uzburt uz mikrokontroliera ar DCF77+GPS, bet beigaas nonaacu pie sleedziena: nafig to visu vispaar vajag? Kameer nejutiishu praktisku nepiecieshamiibu mikrosekunzhu precizitaatei (teleskopa motorizeeshana tikai kaa neskaidra ideja), timeer man pietiks ar vienu sekundi (pat ja man linuxaa griezhas NTP klients).

Ak jaa, radioamateiriem. Te var paklausiities gan DCF77 gan arii citas lietas: http://www.websdr.org/ un protams katrs klausaas savu frekvenci...
Man shis projekts patiik: vintage radioamatieri noteikti skataas uz to ar skepsi...

----------


## defs

Tapat no tā precīzā laika jēgas nav-veikalu atver ar pāris minūšu nokavēšanos,autobuss tapat nav sekundi sekundē savā pieturā,laika ziņas tāpat jāieslēdz 5 minutes agrāk radio....jo citiem ar nav nekāds precīzais pulkstenis.

----------


## JDat

Ir vai nav jeega, bet reizeem atrodas, kaads slimais( lasiit JDat), kuram interesee visaadas fignjas.

----------


## Vikings

Tas jau drīzāk vairāk ir kā sporta pēc - izdarīt tāpēc, ka interesanti. Tā, manuprāt ir neatņemama jauna apgūšanas daļa.
Starp citu, vai kādam ir reāla pieredze ar DCF77? Kā reizi vēlos to iesaistīt vienā projektā.

----------


## JDat

[SPAM]

Man pieredzes nav, bet tarkshkjosjais kaa Epim. Taadas spamojam:
ja es taisiitu DCF77 padariishanu ar mikrokontrolieri (kaa gan citaadi digitaalists dariitu), tad lai man saakotneejaa procesaa nebuutu jaakeepaajas ar analogo un radio dalju, izmantotu http://www.websdr.org/ lai uz datora skanjas izeju dabuutu aaraa to informaaciju, kas iemoduleeta DCF77 signaalaa, sakljepiitu kaut ko (shchmita trigeris, komparators, supervibrators, hardonu kolaiders (noreecos lasot bezteemu)), lai var iebarot procim, un tad speeleetos un rakstiitu softa dalju, kas saprot tos laika piikstienus. Incanti, kas tas par projektu...

----------


## Vikings

Patiesībā pulksteņi vienmēr bijuši mans fetišs, bet nekad tā arī nav sanācis ko sakarīgu priekš sevis uztaisīt. Tad nu tagad esmu saņēmies kopā ar vel vienu cilvēku īstenot šo seno sapnīti. DCF77 būtu tam interesanta piedeva. JDat, Tava ideja par kompja audio izejas izmantošanu ir laba uz laiku kamēr nav pieejams taustāms DCF77 uztvērējs.  ::  Ebayā ir pieejams modulītis par ~10Ls, domāju kādreiz to pasūtīt, bet līdz tam būs jāmēģina to aizvietot ar audiosignālu.
PS, jā, beztēmas sadaļa šajā fōrumā ir vnk EPIC.  ::

----------


## JDat

varbuut sho tomeer jaapaarmet uz bezteemu vai kaut kur citur. Atiistoties civilizaacijai (interesanti uz priekshu vai atpakalj), daudzas neatkariigas zinaatnes saak saviities kopaa. Man pat radaas filosofisks traktaats: kaadreiz bija neskarta daba, kuraa viss notika harmoni (visas zinaatnes:fizika kuumija,matemaatika utt) bija viens veselums. Evoluucijas procesaa notika mutaacija un zadhiem peertikjiem smadzenes palika stulbaakas. Taa rezultaataa gudraakie peertikji paila dziivot kokos, bet stulbaakie nokaapa no kokiem un palika par cilveekiem.   ::  A cilveeks ir nesaprotams zveers. Panjeema sadaliija visus dabas dotumus un izveidoja neatkariigas zinaatnes (fizika,kiimija, elektronika, softi, firmware utt), bet jo talaak jo vairaak saaka paraadiities tenence ka tomeer viss sadaliitais straadaa labaak ja apvienojas veseluma (lielais speeks ar mazo, eletriskais laiks ar magneetisko, kiimiskaas saites ar eletriskajaam utt).

Tas pats ir ar Linux un mikrokontroliera pulksteni. Galu galaa shodien tak ethernet+TCP/IP var iebaast gan datoraa gan atmelii. kaada shirkba?

Supermegauuberduoperpiedaavaajums adminiem: noamputeejas visus forumus un uztaisam vienu vieniigu, kuraa visi postos visu: gan EPIS ar davien FPGA CNC, gan free energijas magneetismi, gan lietotaaju izgudrojumi.   ::  Oi es laikam paaraak daudz sapiipeejos kapronu shoriit   ::

----------


## JDat

> Patiesībā pulksteņi vienmēr bijuši mans fetišs, bet nekad tā arī nav sanācis ko sakarīgu priekš sevis uztaisīt. Tad nu tagad esmu saņēmies kopā ar vel vienu cilvēku īstenot šo seno sapnīti. DCF77 būtu tam interesanta piedeva. JDat, Tava ideja par kompja audio izejas izmantošanu ir laba uz laiku kamēr nav pieejams taustāms DCF77 uztvērējs.  Ebayā ir pieejams modulītis par ~10Ls, domāju kādreiz to pasūtīt, bet līdz tam būs jāmēģina to aizvietot ar audiosignālu.
> PS, jā, beztēmas sadaļa šajā fōrumā ir vnk EPIC.


 vispaar jau es ierakstiitu to signaalu kompii, kaadas 3-4 minuutes un tad barotu kontrolirim, lai paarbaudiitu vai kontroliris njem kaa vajag.

----------

